

Test it out: Twitter and Facebook Media/Content Search(ish) - schlichtm
http://www.getlikes.com/search/index2.html

======
schlichtm
This is kind of a hack with an older side project (FriendShuffle).

Try searching for keywords and playing around with those results (it is
searching through status updates so keep that in mind when choosing your
search terms).

Try out the example links below the search bar (Japanese Game Shows, etc.).

